# I love when a liar gets caught.



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Even more so when that liar goes to jail. We all know liberal = liar but it is oh so satisfying to see them get caught lying. I doubt she'll lose her job over this because her liberal employer will protect her but at least she got to see the inside of a jail cell for a little while. And really the only thing worse than a liberal professor of diversity is a liberal professor of diversity at a community college.

College Professor Accuses State Trooper of Racial Profiling ? Then Investigators Listened to the Dashcam Audio | Video | TheBlaze.com


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

It may be fitting if she has to teach with a sign around her neck that says "lying dumbass' for the next semester. A convection of perjury on her record would likely keep such false accusations from happening again from this individuyal.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Excellent. These race baiters need to be shown their place when they commit crimes.

But the problem is that more and more people will attempt to slander and push LEO's into difficult situations.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Excellent. These race baiters need to be shown their place when they commit crimes.
> 
> But the problem is that more and more people will attempt to slander and push LEO's into difficult situations.


Hopefully the body cams will help even the playing field.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Speaking of lying dumbasses, what happened to Lil Mike Mike Brown's lying scumbag friend Dorian Johnson? I hope that little thug is under some jail right now...or under some big ass jail "gay for the stay" cellmate homeboy.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Even more so when that liar goes to jail. We all know liberal = liar but it is oh so satisfying to see them get caught lying. I doubt she'll lose her job over this because her liberal employer will protect her but at least she got to see the inside of a jail cell for a little while. And really the only thing worse than a liberal professor of diversity is a liberal professor of diversity at a community college.
> 
> College Professor Accuses State Trooper of Racial Profiling ? Then Investigators Listened to the Dashcam Audio | Video | TheBlaze.com


I read that today... best part it was on TAPE... lol...


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

The only fitting punishment would be for her to go give speeches explaining how she is given to lying to propagate the false narrative of racial oppression in the United States. And how she was willing to ruin a man's carer for her lies. They could put her on a warn out tour bus from stripper from the 80,s


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

They should ship her lying ass back to india or pukestan, most likely a muzslime to boot.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

It's no coincidence that "liar" and "liberal" share the same letters.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

There's no "b" in liar..


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

Wouldn't an "Interference with a police officer" charge stick. Providing false information?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Lying to a police officer is a misdemeanor.

They can lie to you with impunity - ??


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Speaking of lying dumbasses, what happened to Lil Mike Mike Brown's lying scumbag friend Dorian Johnson? I hope that little thug is under some jail right now...or under some big ass jail "gay for the stay" cellmate homeboy.


he did go to jail for another unrelated issue like 15 minutes after telling everyone he was going to sue the police on channel 5 news. but was also caught and called out on it in court for lying.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

it is not called interfering with a police officer -it is called obstructing justice.
or with holding evidence - if you couldn't lie to a cp then everyone in the media news commercials advertising ect could be prosecuted since like television was invented.


----------

